# Au Sable Walleye??



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Talk to me troops... Any walleye being caught near the mouth at all and what methods have worked for you. Please.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

We did pick up 2 the other day on t-sticks. Not many people been down there fishing that i saw. Only one other boat and they were going after the steel. Let me know if ya wanna hit the river one day.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Late April-early May is usually always a good time for walleye there. As far as methods, casting at night or floating/drifting crawlers or leeches will get you fish. Don't forget there's plenty of walleyes all through the Au Sable as well. Browns, lakers, atlantics, and late steelhead will also be available off the Oscoda piers right now.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

PM'd you Paul


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking to hit the mouth of the river this evening. I do however have a question. what are the legal fish that you can take from the pier right now? I know theres a large variety, but I am never sure what can be kept.is that considered river or is it after you pass the visible beach line? any help is appreciated.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Walleye season opened last Saturday. I believe the only thing in the river that is closed is Bass and Cormorants.:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------

